

R Forecasting as a Service - donpinkus
https://api.blockspring.com/blog/r-as-a-service

======
minimaxir
You're already had major discussion about blockspring, multiple times.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8104352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8104352)

~~~
donpinkus
As we find out about different use-cases, we like to post articles that
explains how we solve that use case.

Other posts were about the general use of Blockspring. This post is
specifically about how we created R Forecasting as a service.

